

What are some typical ways a start up promote themeselves? - promotapps

I know how to make web apps pretty decently and I think I will make it a summer project to build a pretty useful web app.<p>What are some typical ways startups promote themselves?
======
Mz
Some recent discussions/resources that came up:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3923569>

[http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/02/08/how-to-get-your-
first-...](http://viniciusvacanti.com/2011/02/08/how-to-get-your-
first-1000-users/)

[http://www.vinnie.net/2009/03/10/10_ways_to_get_your_first_1...](http://www.vinnie.net/2009/03/10/10_ways_to_get_your_first_1000_users/)

Best of luck.

